# En esta ciudad ya se lo conoce



## Captain Lars

Hallo,

in der Übersetzungsklausur an der Uni habe ich den deutschen Satz "In dieser Stadt kennt man ihn schon" mit _En esta ciudad ya se lo conoce_ übersetzt. Das _lo _hat mir meine Lehrerin angestrichen. In diesem Falle wäre _le _die richtige Alternative gewesen.

Ich muss sagen ich bin verwirrt. Ist "er" in diesem Satz denn nicht direktes Objekt von "kennen" / _conocer_?

Meine Lehrerin kommt übrigens aus Madrid.


----------



## kunvla

*leísmo 4. f)*


> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a)  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese  con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a  la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s)_ se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino.


Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

¡Gracias! No lo sabía. Pues, significa que no es estrictamente falso lo que escribí.


----------



## kunvla

Captain Lars said:


> ¡Gracias! No lo sabía. Pues, significa que no es estrictamente falso lo que escribí.


Los argentinos, por ejemplo, te van a decir que es la única forma correcta, la de _se lo conoce_, por supuesto.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

En realidad, el problema de tu frase depende del verbo "conocer" que no admite el uso de "lo" cuando se trata de personas (_conocer a él_), mientras es obligatorio con cosas inanimadas (conocer algo /conocerlo). Se trata siempre de un complemento objeto. La norma académica solo permite el uso de _le_ (en lugar de _lo_) como complemento directo cuando nos referimos a una persona de sexo masculino.


----------



## kunvla

Captain Lars said:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der Übersetzungsklausur an der Uni habe ich den deutschen Satz "In dieser Stadt kennt man ihn schon" mit _En esta ciudad ya se lo conoce_ übersetzt. Das _lo _hat mir meine Lehrerin angestrichen. In diesem Falle wäre _le _die richtige Alternative gewesen.
> 
> Ich muss sagen ich bin verwirrt. Ist "er" in diesem Satz denn nicht direktes Objekt von "kennen" / _conocer_?
> 
> *Meine Lehrerin kommt übrigens aus Madrid.*


Pues, pregúntale si ha leído algo de Javier Marías, es también madrileño y, por cierto, es miembro de la RAE. Te dejo aquí algo al respecto:

Tal como Miguel me contó su sueño, me pareció que algo de deformación profesional o aficionada había en él, ya que, aunque en realidad es economista, se lo conoce más como crítico cinematográfico [...].
Javier Marías, _Demasiada nieve alrededor_

Una sonata de Mozart tal vez, o podía ser de un Bach, Johann Christian, maestro suyo y pobre genial hijo del genio, había vivido en Inglaterra muy largo tiempo y allí se lo conoce de hecho como 'el Bach de Londres' y se lo interpreta a menudo y se lo recuerda [...]
Javier Marías, _Tu rostro mañana_

El Excélsior señalaba: 'La señora Graham explica que él permaneció en la ciudad esperando su equipaje, ya que se lo conocía en los círculos sociales de Londres como una persona ejemplarmente bien vestida, y el no recibir sus pantalones cortos (trunks) lo tenía muy fastidiado.
Javier Marías, _Negra espalda del tiempo_

Javier Marías Franco (Madrid, 20 de septiembre de 1951) es un escritor, traductor y editor español, miembro de número de la Real Academia, donde ocupa el sillón R.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Javier_Marías


Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Geviert said:


> En realidad, el problema de tu frase depende del verbo "conocer" que no admite el uso de "lo" cuando se trata de personas (_conocer a él_), mientras es obligatorio con cosas inanimadas (conocer algo /conocerlo). Se trata siempre de un complemento objeto. La norma académica solo permite el uso de _le_ (en lugar de _lo_) como complemento directo cuando nos referimos a una persona de sexo masculino.


*leísmo 4. f)*


> No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple  el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo,  emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en  los países del Cono Sur: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!»_ (Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


En España también hay hablantes que dicen "se lo conoce", y Javier Marías es uno de ellos (ve mi post anterior). 
El escritor peruano Álvaro Vargas Llosa también dice "se lo conoce":

Alejo indaga con fuentes de inteligencia de la policía y descubre más sorpresas: que la colaboración de Cristian es más antigua de lo que cree, y que se originó cuando éste, acusado de vinculaciones con la subversión, fue arrestado. Desde entonces ha operado con distintos nombres, y es posible que Cristian Carrera tampoco sea el verdadero. En la revista Caretas, donde colaboraba cuando Pepe lo conoció a comienzos de los noventa, se lo conoce con un nombre distinto. Todo esto explica que en los partes del SIE se valore la información que Judas da sobre la subversión, además de la que da sobre la unidad.
Álvaro Vargas Llosa, _En el reino del espanto_

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Claro Kunvla, siempre hay gente que le gusta transgredir la norma académica. En efecto, la literatura es siempre caprichosa y se lo puede permitir, _pero solo ella_. En el caso de los países del cono sur, se tolera, pero no significa que sea correcto. Si, en cambio, escribes "se lo conoce" referido a personas en un Übersetzungsklausur, ten por seguro que no pasas el examen, y si me citas todos esos autores para demostrar lo contrario, te jalan dos veces. Primero la norma, luego la excepción.


----------



## kunvla

Geviert said:


> Claro Kunvla, siempre hay gente que le gusta  transgredir la norma académica. En efecto, la literatura es siempre  caprichosa y se lo puede permitir, _pero solo ella_. En el caso  de los países del cono sur, se tolera, pero no significa que sea  correcto. Si, en cambio, escribes "se lo conoce" referido a personas en un Übersetzungsklausur,  ten por seguro que no pasas el examen, y si me citas todos esos autores  para demostrar lo contrario, te jalan dos veces. Primero la norma,  luego la excepción.



Hola, Geviert.
Disculpa, pero no entiendo de qué norma hablas, es que en el DPD se dice que el uso de _le_ por _lo_ en las secuencias como "se le conoce" es habitual, sin embargo, no se dice nada de que éste uso es una "norma académica".

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

"Se considera así  mismo incorrecto el leísmo de cosa, tanto en singular, más frecuente, como en plural" Nueva gramática de la lengua española, RAE, 2010, 16.5.1 c, p. 316.  

"El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado" DPD, leísmo, 2.


----------



## kunvla

Captain Lars said:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der Übersetzungsklausur an der Uni habe ich den deutschen Satz "In dieser Stadt kennt man ihn schon" mit _En esta ciudad ya se lo conoce_ übersetzt. Das _lo _hat mir meine Lehrerin angestrichen. In diesem Falle wäre _le _die richtige Alternative gewesen.
> 
> Ich muss sagen ich bin verwirrt. Ist "er" in diesem Satz denn nicht direktes Objekt von "kennen" / _conocer_?
> 
> Meine Lehrerin kommt übrigens aus Madrid.





Geviert said:


> "Se considera así  mismo incorrecto el leísmo de cosa, tanto en singular, más frecuente, como en plural" Nueva gramática de la lengua española, RAE, 2010, 16.5.1 c, p. 316.
> 
> "El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado" DPD, leísmo, 2.


Sí, así es, sin embargo, este caso no es el tema del hilo.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Geviert said:


> Claro Kunvla, siempre hay gente que le gusta transgredir la norma académica. En efecto, la literatura es siempre caprichosa y se lo puede permitir, _pero solo ella_. En el caso de los países del cono sur, se tolera, pero no significa que sea correcto. Si, en cambio, escribes "se lo conoce" referido a personas en un Übersetzungsklausur, ten por seguro que no pasas el examen, y si me citas todos esos autores para demostrar lo contrario, te jalan dos veces. Primero la norma, luego la excepción.


¿Y qué va a pasar si la profesora de Madrid regresa a España y va a ser reemplazada por un profesor de Argentina, Chile o Uruguay, o por algún profesor "consciente", —como lo es Javier Marías*—, "de que la función que cumple  el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo" de España?
Pues, estoy convencido de que la profesora de Captain Lars le ha tachado el _lo_ en "_se lo conoce_" de incorrecto sin saber qué dice la norma (DPD, *leísmo**.* *4.f)*) al respecto y dejándose guiar por la costumbre suya y de otros muchos españoles de usar _le_ en tales oraciones.
En España el uso de _le_ por _lo_ en "A juan le conozco bien" también es admitida por la RAE, pero esto no quiere decir en modo alguno que ésta sea la norma académica.

Espero que no te molesten mis comentarios, estos sólo son unos pensamientos en voz alta.

* »A usted le parece "insoportable" mi "loísmo". Está en su derecho,  pero antes de calificarlo de "defecto lingüístico", cerciórese de que lleva razón. Señalar como defecto lo que precisamente es correcto sí que me resulta a mí insoportable.«
"Bachillerato con adultos", pág. 41. En "Lección pasada de moda: Letras de lengua", por Javier Marías, Galaxia Gutenberg, 2012.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Claro, kunvla, si te interesa tanto la diferencia entre norma y uso en este caso,  puedes postear la pregunta en el foro solo español. Sería interesante: ahi todos pensamos en voz alta siempre.


----------



## kunvla

Geviert said:


> Claro, kunvla, si te interesa tanto la diferencia entre norma y uso en este caso,  puedes postear la pregunta en el foro solo español. Sería interesante: ahi todos pensamos en voz alta siempre.


Ya lo hice ayer.

*se lo conoce (lo = objeto directo masculino de persona)*

Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

Gracias kunvla por abrir este hilo en el otro foro, no se me ha pasado desapercibido y lo estoy siguiendo con mucho interés.

Había escrito en primer lugar que mi profesora era de Madrid porque pensé directamente en un calco de leísmo. Aprender de este caso especial me sorprende bastante. Nunca abordamos esta peculiaridad en clase (o por lo menos no me acuerdo).



			
				Geviert said:
			
		

> Si, en cambio, escribes "se lo conoce" referido a personas en un Übersetzungsklausur, ten por seguro que no pasas el examen, y si me citas todos esos autores para demostrar lo contrario, te jalan dos veces. Primero la norma, luego la excepción.


He pasado el examen con un 2.3, no te preocupes.


----------



## Aviador

Disculpen que meta mi cuchara aquí, pero una intervención del forero Geviert en el foro Sólo español me llamó tanto la atención que decidí buscar más respecto de sus intervenciones y di con este hilo.
Quiero decir que estoy realmente atónito por la soltura con que este forero afirma algo que es a todas luces falso y que en un foro como este podría llevar al error a quienes están aprendiendo el castellano.

Pone:


Geviert said:


> […] (el) verbo "conocer" que no admite el uso de "lo" cuando se trata de personas (conocer a él), mientras es obligatorio con cosas inanimadas (conocer algo /conocerlo). […]


Esto es falso. El castellano no hace diferencia entre objetos animados e inanimados en cuanto al uso de los pronombres átonos. Ambos se rigen por la regla que dice que a los complementos de objeto directo les corresponden los pronombres de acusativo (_lo_, _la_, _los_, _las_) y a los de complemento indirecto los de dativo (_le_, _les_). El uso del pronombre de dativo _le_ para complementos directos de persona masculina singular es un caso de leísmo tolerado por la norma sólo porque en España es de amplio uso. Es decir, lo que la norma dicta es el uso de _lo_, _la_, _los_ y _las_ para *personas y cosas* en cuanto complementos directos y lo que es una *excepción tolerada* es el leísmo de persona masculina sigular.
A quienes no conocen bien nuestra lengua, a veces los confunde el hecho de que los complementos de objeto directo de persona o cosa personificada sean introducidos obligatoriamente por la preposición _a_, sin embargo, esto no cambia su condición de complementos directos que, pronominalizados, deben representarse por un pronombre átono de *acusativo*.



Geviert said:


> […] En el caso de los países del cono sur, se tolera, pero no significa que sea correcto. […]


Es exactamente al revés. Lo correcto y lo normativo es lo que afirmo en los párrafos anteriores. Lo que es excepción tolerada es el leísmo en ciertos casos.



Geviert said:


> […] Si, en cambio, escribes "se lo conoce" referido a personas en un Übersetzungsklausur, ten por seguro que no pasas el examen […]


Pues, si esto sucediera, quien tendría que ser sancionado o mandado a un curso de refuerzo sería el profesor.
Captain Lars estaba en lo correcto y su profesora madrileña equivocada.


----------



## Geviert

< ... > Sobre tu respuesta (se agradece el ímpetu), te sugiero revisar la NGLE, 2010, 16.5.1 f, p. 317: "las construcciones impersonales con _se _*favorecen el uso del dativo* hoy *mayoritario *en este contexto en el mundo hispánico (...) Está más *restringida *su extensión con nombres de *cosa*.". < ... >


----------



## Aviador

Geviert said:


> < ... > Sobre tu respuesta (se agradece el ímpetu), te sugiero revisar la NGLE, 2010, 16.5.1 f, p. 317: "las construcciones impersonales con _se _*favorecen el uso del dativo* hoy *mayoritario *en este contexto en el mundo hispánico (...) Está más *restringida *su extensión con nombres de *cosa*.". < ... >


Es muy importante advertir, Geviert, que la cita que haces está extraída de la sección 16.5.1, p. 315, en que la NGLE trata del *leísmo*, es decir, del uso de los pronombres de dativo _le_ y _les_ cuando en rigor deberían usarse los de acusativo _lo_, _la_, _los _y _las_.
Lo que hace la subsección que citas (§ 16.5.1f, p. 317) es describir uno de los casos de leísmo más extendidos, pero de *ningún modo* dice que sea un uso obligatorio. Claro que no podría hacerlo, porque de hecho, lo que se apega impecablemente a la base del sistema lingüístico del castellano es el uso de los pronombres de acusativo para los complementos de objeto directo; todo lo demás son *excepciones*, mejor o peor toleradas según el idiolecto de cada hablante. Es decir, confirma lo expresado en mi intervención anterior.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Da das Thema nun ja im Forum Sólo Español ausführlich besprochen  wird und der Thread hier ganz auf Spanisch ist, erscheint mir eine  Fortführung dieses Threads im Deutsch-Spanisch-Forum nicht mehr  sinnvoll. Deshalb schließe ich diesen Thread. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge. 
Sowka, Moderatorin


----------

